# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Asiakaskokemuksen kehittäminen

## dreamy83

Avataas tällainen lanka. Turun seudulla on viime vuosina tapahtunut huikea hyppäys asiakaskokemuksen kehityksessä, mutta paljon on vielä mielestäni tekemistä.

Jo tehdyt kehitystehtävät:

- Infokioski kauppatorin yhteyteen. Lisäksi puhelinpalvelu fokusoitu tarkemmin ja on avattu chat.
- Sujuva matkakortin nettilataus
- Mobiilimaksun tuotteet
- Yhtenäinen tilaajaväritys
- Yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä koko seudulla
- Lisätty lataus- ja palvelupisteitä

Mitä tulisi tapahtua:

- Kuljettajien yhtenäinen työvaatetus
- Matkakorttien hallinnointi verkossa
- Pysäkkivälien hallittu pidentäminen eli matka-ajan nopeutus
- Poikittainen runkolinja
- Toinen solmu Kupittaalle
- Raitiotie 😎
- Lisää Fölix yhdistelmäkyytejä
- Laajempi liikennöintiaika, viikonloppuna klo 04 asti
- Jonkinlainen arkiyölinjasto
- Matkakeskus
- Värikoodatut linjat karttoineen

Tässä nyt muutamia, joista osa menee jo päätettyihin / työn alla oleviin hankkeisiin.

----------


## Miska

> - Pysäkkivälien hallittu pidentäminen eli matka-ajan nopeutus


Olen Turussa käydessäni kiinnittänyt monesti huomiota paikoin erittäin lyhyisiin pysäkkiväleihin. Samanaikaisesti pysäkki-infra on monin paikoin puutteellista: pysäkit ovat alimittaisia, epäoptimaalisissa paikoissa, pysäkeiltä puuttuu huomioraidoitus ym. Monin paikoin pysäkkivälejä olisi varmasti mahdollista pidentää suhteellisen helposti yksinkertaisesti vain poistamalla välistä pysäkkejä. Joissain paikoissa taas voisi olla paikallaan yrittää etsiä pysäkeille kokonaan uudet paikat samalla pysäkkiväliä hieman pidentäen. Mitä olen Turun seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätöksentekoa seurannut, voi pysäkkivälin pidentäminen kuitenkin olla poliittisesti hyvin hankalaa viedä läpi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Olen Turussa käydessäni kiinnittänyt monesti huomiota paikoin erittäin lyhyisiin pysäkkiväleihin. Samanaikaisesti pysäkki-infra on monin paikoin puutteellista: pysäkit ovat alimittaisia, epäoptimaalisissa paikoissa, pysäkeiltä puuttuu huomioraidoitus ym. Monin paikoin pysäkkivälejä olisi varmasti mahdollista pidentää suhteellisen helposti yksinkertaisesti vain poistamalla välistä pysäkkejä. Joissain paikoissa taas voisi olla paikallaan yrittää etsiä pysäkeille kokonaan uudet paikat samalla pysäkkiväliä hieman pidentäen. Mitä olen Turun seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätöksentekoa seurannut, voi pysäkkivälin pidentäminen kuitenkin olla poliittisesti hyvin hankalaa viedä läpi.


Tuota voisi yrittää viedä läpi niin, että teetetään ensin kokonaisselvitys siitä, että mitä optimaalisemmalla pysäkkiverkostolla ja pysäkki-infralla voisi saada ja esitellä tämän hyödyt, haitat, säästöt ja kustannukset päätäjille. Tuodaan esille myös vaikutukset joukkoliikenteen operointikustanuksiin. Yksittäin jos noita muutoksia lähtee esittämään, niin siinä on kivinen tie, sen uskon  :Frown:

----------


## dreamy83

Itse käyttäjänä käytän paljon linjoja 2, 2A-C ja 18 näissä on kyllä useita turhan lyhyitä pysäkkivälejä. Niistä tosiaan saisi helposti ihan vain vähentämällä pysähdyksiä jo nopeammat linjat. Joskin nöistä olikin jo mainintaa nyt kaupunginhallituksen tekemässä runkolinjaston toteuttamispäätöksessä.

Matka-aikoja nopeuttaisi myös tosiaan tuo kaavailta poikittainen runkolinja laadukkaine vaihtoineen.

----------

